# hgvc las vegas



## bevans (Aug 14, 2006)

My wife and I just returned from staying a week in Las Vegas and I have some observations to share. We drove there from No. Calif. so we had a car for our visit which makes it easier to get use out of having a full kitchen. We spent four nights at HGVC Flamingo and three nights at HGVC Hilton near the convention center, both units were one bedroom. The location of the flamingo property is great for getting to the strip without driving it has gas bbq's and a nice workout room. However, the pool is a little too small for the size of the building and if you do not get a spot at the adjacent Flamingo Hotel large pool by 9am you are out of luck. Also, the wireless internet signal was not very strong and if you need to use it I found it like using dial up with the problems associated with it, hard to get on, hard to down load, down right frustrating to use. The rooms are starting to get a little tired looking and hopefully will be remodeled in the near future. All and all I still really like it and would not hesitate to come back.
   Now, moving on to the HGVC Hilton. The rooms are much nicer and you can tell that they have been remodeled not long ago as everything is crisp and new and the beds are terrific. The pool is larger than the Flamingo pool and never gets as crowded, the exercise room is larger also. The downside is you have a long walk or you can take the monorail to get to the strip because there is a station in the adjacent Hilton Hotel. We had a car so getting around was no problem so we went to Costco while we were there and took home what we did not use. Personally for us we like the location better but if a person is without transportation the Flamingo might be the place for them. Lastly, the wireless signal was excellent the whole time we were there so if you need the internet to work perfectly it fills the bill. Hope this helps some people going to Las Vegas. Curt


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 14, 2006)

bevans said:
			
		

> The location of the flamingo property is great for getting to the strip without driving it has gas bbq's and a nice workout room. However, the pool is a little too small for the size of the building and if you do not get a spot at the adjacent Flamingo Hotel large pool by 9am you are out of luck. Curt



Funny, you commented about the pool.  We were there many yrs ago and we use to watch everyone in the morning reserving their chairs by throwing towels on them, rearranging them, or whatever.  I admit that I have done this at other resorts - as I am an early riser.  We are at the new Marriott this coming Xmas and I understand that they only have a small rooftop pool for now.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with "almost" everything you said. I stay at both properties quite often. 
You might have gotten a bad room location at Flamingo. I was there a couple weeks ago and had no problems with the wireless internet. 

Flamingo pool in the summer is like a college party. Not good at all for young kids.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 14, 2006)

Joyce,
You weren't planning on swimming at the rooftop pool in _December,_ were you?  It's outside, from what I understand.  And it *will* be winter.  It won't be warm, let alone hot.  

I'm constantly surprised that people aren't aware that we have four seasons here, and that its only hot for about five months a year, May through September.  I'm the same person who once told someone (who didn't understand that they wouldn't want to swim in an outside pool after being told twice) that they wouldn't be swimming in a pool in Las Vegas at Thanksgiving "unless you are a fricking seal."  Yikes!  Believe me, its that cold.

Fern



			
				Jwerking said:
			
		

> We are at the new Marriott this coming Xmas and I understand that they only have a small rooftop pool for now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 14, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Joyce,
> 
> I'm constantly surprised that people aren't aware that we have four seasons here, and that its only hot for about five months a year, May through September.  I'm the same person who once told someone (who didn't understand that they wouldn't want to swim in an outside pool after being told twice) that they wouldn't be swimming in a pool in Las Vegas at Thanksgiving "unless you are a fricking seal."  Yikes!  Believe me, its that cold.
> 
> Fern



Now Fern, while I might agree that it's to darn cold in December to swim in Vegas, I'd hardly say that Vegas has FOUR seasons. And yes, I've been to Vegas in Jan. and Feb. 

It's more like hotter than heck and fall like weather for the midwest but not winter. I don't think a lot of people would be swimming in Oct/Nov in most states in the midwest but, there's always a few hearty souls if the pool is heated. 

It might get on the cool side but I don't think anyone is going to see any ice on their pools in Vegas. Even in the deepest moments of "winter."


----------



## ricoba (Aug 14, 2006)

Jwerking said:
			
		

> We are at the new Marriott this coming Xmas and I understand that they only have a small rooftop pool for now.



I have to ask....are you planning on using the pool at Christmas time???? 

Rick


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 15, 2006)

Doug,
I've had a thin layer of ice on my pool in the wintertime if I didn't keep the pump on long enough.  Its not that unusual.  Temps definitely do get that low.

From Wunderground's Historic Weather, for December 16-23rd:
*Temperature* *Average High Temperature* is   *56* F  
  historical range   *33* F  to   *75* F 		 	 	 		 		*Average Low Temperature* is   *36* F  
  historical range   *11* F  to   *55* F 		 	 	 		 		There is a *0%* chance of a *Hot Day (temperature over 90°F)* (0 days out of 252 in historical record). 
Most consecutive days found in historic record: 0 		 	 	 		 		There is a *36%* chance of a *Warm Day (temperature over 60°F)* (90 days out of 252 in historical record). 
Most consecutive days found in historic record: 8 		 	 	 		 		There is a *22%* chance of a *Freezing Day (temperature below 32°F)* (56 days out of 252 in historical record). 
Most consecutive days found in historic record: 4
The high of the day is generally reached close to 4PM.  In the wintertime it gets dark not too long after that and the temperature begins dropping.  If the high is 56, it probably won't reach 50 till after noon or 1PM.  And if its windy, forget it.

No, its not cold like Minnesota cold.  But it certainly isn't summer, or even Autumn.

Fern



			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Now Fern, while I might agree that it's to darn cold in December to swim in Vegas, I'd hardly say that Vegas has FOUR seasons. And yes, I've been to Vegas in Jan. and Feb.
> 
> It's more like hotter than heck and fall like weather for the midwest but not winter. I don't think a lot of people would be swimming in Oct/Nov in most states in the midwest but, there's always a few hearty souls if the pool is heated.
> 
> It might get on the cool side but I don't think anyone is going to see any ice on their pools in Vegas. Even in the deepest moments of "winter."


----------



## ricoba (Aug 15, 2006)

Fern, you obviously posted moments before I did about the swimming in December.......Cuz once I saw the post about swimming then....I remembered your previous post about the freeking seal....

Seems like lots of TUGGERS and other folks believe that because Vegas is in a desert, that it's HOT all year round.  But folks forget that unlike Palm Springs, Vegas is a HIGH desert (about 2000 feet elevation, with Palm Springs at 450 feet).  As well Palm Springs is close enough to the Pacific to be influenced by moderating winds off the Pacific.

Doug, sorry, I have to agree with Fern, during Dec, Jan, Feb, it's WINTER in Vegas.  She is right, it's not midwest winter or Alaska winter, but it is COLD & often very very windy.  

I think I remember Fern posting a picture of ice on her pool here once.  

Fern, this winter why not take a pic of that ice and photo shop a seal swimming in the pool along with the ducks!!!:whoopie: 

Rick


----------



## gshipley (Aug 15, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> Fern, you obviously posted moments before I did about the swimming in December.......Cuz once I saw the post about swimming then....I remembered your previous post about the freeking seal....
> 
> Seems like lots of TUGGERS and other folks believe that because Vegas is in a desert, that it's HOT all year round.  But folks forget that unlike Palm Springs, Vegas is a HIGH desert (about 2000 feet elevation, with Palm Springs at 450 feet).  As well Palm Springs is close enough to the Pacific to be influenced by moderating winds off the Pacific.
> 
> ...




I was in vegas last march (HGVC on the strip) during nascar weekend.  It was VERY COLD!  We were bundled up in multi layers of coats and sweatshirts for the race.  Call me crazy, but we also saw snow flurries on the strip!


----------



## short (Aug 15, 2006)

*Snow on the ground*

We were there in late November.  There was several inches of snow in the desert as we drove home.  Rained in LV but snowed in the nearby desert.

Short


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 19, 2006)

*Planning first stay at HGVC Flamingo*

We are planning our first stay at HGVC Flamingo in early Sept.

This is our 4th or 5th visit to Las Vegas in 25 years and we took a discounted week last year at the HGVC Strip, so we know the strip pretty well.  We did, however, buy Flamingo sight unseen.  I have been trying to get a few answers from the concierge, but I don't feel right tying them up for what might be many questions, so I thought I would put them out here.

The plan:  I plan to arrive in LV the night before to save on airfare and used a frequent hotel award for a room .  After checking out of the hotel, I intend to rent a car for the first day.  This will save on cab fares to visit off the strip locations and grocery shop.

I wanted to get some groceries for the stay so that we could sleep in and have breakfast and snacks.  The HGVC Strip had a convenience store that was not too terrible, but I think a regular market would be cheaper.  I want to buy some BBQ items and use the grills.  I just read here that they are gas, which is great.

1) Is there a charge for parking at HGVC Flamingo?
2) How is the construction situation?  Are they doing anything with the Flamingo Casino?
3) Hilton recently sold the Flamingo Casino.   Does this affect pool privileges at the Flamingo casino pool?  Are HGVC guests treated differently?
4) What are the BBQ facilities like?  Is there anything besides food that I should buy to use it?
5) I bought the Flamingo partly because of access to the monorail, which I now see is in trouble .  Where is the monorail station in relation to the timeshare?  Ideally, I would like to it be like the station at the Las Vegas Hilton, steps away and covered by security cameras.
6) How are the prices in the convenience store?  In the pool restaurant?

I came away impressed from the HGVC Strip.  I'm guessing that the Flamingo is run similarly.  I bought the Flamingo for it's center strip location, access to the monorail (I saw the strip gridlock on Friday we left), and Flamingo casino pool privileges.  I'm hoping that I get to enjoy the last two items.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 19, 2006)

*Soapbox*

I'll get on my soapbox about the monorail.

1.  Have to go through casinos to get to it.  By the time you walk through the casinos, you could have just walked up the strip to your intended location.

2.  Runs behind the strip, not on it.  People are taking the Deuce now because of this.

3.  Number of stops - The few number of stops is silly.  Unless you're going from one end of the strip to the other, and you're already staying at the MGM, it's hard to justify riding the monorail.

What is needed is a center strip, elevated monorail that makes stops at intersections, not casinos.  With all the money tourists have poured into city/county/state coffers, you would think this would be an obvious decision.

Stepping off soapbox now.


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 19, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> I'll get on my soapbox about the monorail.
> 
> 1.  Have to go through casinos to get to it.  By the time you walk through the casinos, you could have just walked up the strip to your intended location.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you're saying, but I still like the ride.  On the last Friday we were there, the streets where so gridlocked in the center of the strip that it took literally 5 minutes for a bus to travel a single block.  If it hadn't been for the monorail, we might have missed our flight home.  I also like that my timeshare appears to back right onto it.

I just looked up the Duece, which appears to be a double decker bus looping around the strip.  Unlike the Phlash here in Philadelphia, it looks like the Duece uses standard tokens and passes.

What percentage of the buses running up and down the strip are Duece?  Are they crowded?


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 19, 2006)

Someone like Fern would know about other buses running up and down the strip.  I saw casino shuttles, timeshare shuttles, and the Deuce, but saw no other municipal buses while there last April.  The Deuce was mobbed while we were there, and the wait looked very long.

I don't mean to sound so harsh about the monorail. It had so much potential, but the implementation was poor.

We rent a car each visit, and we only drive on the strip when absolutely necessary.  Many people cruising on the strip are people watching, so the gridlock is brutal.  

There are plenty of alternative streets to get where you're going, and most of the casinos have entrances on the back of the strip, such as Koval or Frank Sinatra drive.  With free casino parking and/or cheap valet parking, getting around Vegas in a car is not a problem, and this gives us so much freedom.


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 19, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> There are plenty of alternative streets to get where you're going, and most of the casinos have entrances on the back of the strip, such as Koval or Frank Sinatra drive.  With free casino parking and/or cheap valet parking, getting around Vegas in a car is not a problem, and this gives us so much freedom.


I didn't have any issue with the tone.  I appreciate the information.  For me one bright spot in visiting LV was as a vacation from driving.    We went there in May 2005 and the temperature was 103, but we did not have any problem walking a block or two at a time and using bus passes.

We did get 'taken for a ride' by paying $25 to a cabbie who took the scenic route from the airport to HGVC Strip, which is why renting a car for a day will probably pay for itself.

Mid-strip on the Friday we left was absolutely nuts with complete gridlock.  Our only way to get back on time was the monorail or using a taxi on the back streets.

The monorails are air conditioned, clean, and roomy due to lack of ridership.  Like you said, people avoid them.  However, I much prefer to walk two blocks than to wait in the heat breathing car fumes for a bus that isn't too full to accept more passengers.

Midweek we'll probably take buses.  On the weekend days I will dig deep and pay 3 times as much for monorail passes for the family .  I happen to like the Sahara since by being at the end of the Strip it has to try harder, and the monorail will get me there from the Flamingo in 10 minutes.

The first day with the car will get me to the supermarket, the Rio, and any off-strip excursions we want.  If I need to, I can rent a car again any day I need one, since it will be cheaper than the taxis.

Thanks for all of the transport advice.  I am really studying up for this trip.  I'm still looking for answers to my Flamingo questions to prepare myself.

I like this BBS.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 20, 2006)

The "Deuce" is the CAT (for Citizen's Area Transit) Bus on the Strip.  It is the *only* city bus there.  Remember the "articulated" buses that used to ply the strip?  They were replaced with the Deuce.  The artics are now used on other lines, including the one nearest to me (which ends over 3 miles from my house). 

There is a free shuttle from Harrah's (they have a shuttle "depot" in an area of their garage) to the Rio.  Also to Sam's Town I think.  I don't keep up on this that much anymore.

If you are going to keep the car it is easy to get to the Sahara from the Flamingo without going on The Strip.  Take the back alleyway behind the casino to where the Imperial Palace Garage/Summer Bay intersection is.  That is Winnick.  Turn Right, and go to Koval.  Turn Left at Koval, and go to the End.  That is Sands.  Turn Right, then Left on Paradise.  Follow Paradise to the back of the Sahara.  Paradise also goes to the LV Hilton, of course.  

Fern


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 20, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> The "Deuce" is the CAT (for Citizen's Area Transit) Bus on the Strip.  It is the *only* city bus there.  Remember the "articulated" buses that used to ply the strip?  They were replaced with the Deuce.  The artics are now used on other lines, including the one nearest to me (which ends over 3 miles from my house).
> 
> There is a free shuttle from Harrah's (they have a shuttle "depot" in an area of their garage) to the Rio.  Also to Sam's Town I think.  I don't keep up on this that much anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.  I will keep the car for one of the days, maybe two if we decide to go off-strip much.  Otherwise the $15 for day passes for the three of us offsets the rental, gas, and hassle of driving during the week.    Actually, my son has a reduced fare ID from Philadelphia that might be usable in LV.  The last time we were there we missed a lot of mid-strip activities, like the show at Treasure Island, the volcano, etc.  Now that we are staying mid-strip, we might spend a lot more time there.  Still, with three people, a car becomes more economical.  Buying a Hoover Dam Tour for the three of us is $150 with lunch included.  Renting a car and driving will cut that down to about $50 + lunch.


----------



## bevans (Aug 21, 2006)

*HGVC Flamingo*

Since noboody has answered Hilton Heads questions I will give it a try.

                  1) There is no charge for parking at the Flamingo.

                  2) There is no current construction at the Flamingo casino.

                  3) HGVC quests and owners have total rights to casino pool use.

                  4) There are I believe three outside BBQ Grills with seating as 
                      well as easy access to the elevators if you decide to take 
                      your BBQ back to your room. 

                  5) The monorail stops at the Flamingo casino next door so you
                      have easy access to it.

                  6) If you have transportation there is an Albertsons a couple of
                      miles away straght down Flamingo Blvd.

Hope this helps. Curt


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 21, 2006)

bevans said:
			
		

> Since noboody has answered Hilton Heads questions I will give it a try.
> 
> 1) There is no charge for parking at the Flamingo.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's exactly the information I was looking for.  The monorail map I looked at made it look like the station was right behind the HGVC building, so I was hoping for a direct connection with the building like at MGM or a covered walkway like at the Sahara.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 21, 2006)

Valet Parking is $6.00/day, self parking is free.
If you plan on getting your car quite often. I'd use the valet.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 21, 2006)

Does the Monorail go all the way to the HGVC Strip Resort?


----------



## bevans (Aug 21, 2006)

No, it goes to the HGVC on Karen but not to the Strip property. Curt


----------



## ricoba (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with Dave, valet park at the Flamingo & the resort on the strip...self park at the club on Karen (HGVC @ the Hilton)....


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 22, 2006)

Great info. here. We're going to HGVC on the strip next week. Our first time to Vegas in over 25 yrs.! I called and found out we're "supposed" to be in the "new" tower. I have a question...is the monorail stop close by? From the look of the map I'm looking at it looks like it's right across the street. Any advice will be appreciated. So far I've got breakfast at the Paris. Any dinner buffets not to be missed? We'll have our 9 yr. old with us too. 
Thanks TUGers!


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 22, 2006)

Another question about HGVC on the Strip: Will we have access to the other HGVC pools? If so, are there any worth going to? 
Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't imagine you would have access to any other pool.  You would need your room pass to get into other pools.  The pool at the HGVC on the Strip is the best of the three HGVC pools.  A benefit of staying at the Flamingo location is the access to the Flamingo Hotel pool.


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 23, 2006)

sandesurf said:
			
		

> Great info. here. We're going to HGVC on the strip next week. Our first time to Vegas in over 25 yrs.! I called and found out we're "supposed" to be in the "new" tower. I have a question...is the monorail stop close by? From the look of the map I'm looking at it looks like it's right across the street. Any advice will be appreciated. So far I've got breakfast at the Paris. Any dinner buffets not to be missed? We'll have our 9 yr. old with us too.
> Thanks TUGers!


The seafood buffet at the Rio is expensive but worth it.  Baby lobster tails and desserts that you would be happy to buy from a bakery.  Go to www.visitlasvegas.com and if you give any e-mail address (use a disposable one or make one up) as a logon, you can save your itinerary.  It covers restaurants and events.

The two monorail stops nearest the HGVC strip are across the street and down the block at the Sahara and two city blocks away at the Hilton.  Measuring to the end of the block and then cutting through the Sahara, I got .44 miles.  Going to the street on the right and walking down to the Hilton monorail was .74 miles, assuming that you can't cut through the property they built across the street (it was an empty lot when we visited the HGVC strip in May 2005).  Monorail access was one reason we chose the Flamingo.

If I could figure out how to upload an image, I would show you the Google Earth map I used.  Sorry.


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 24, 2006)

HiltonHead, Thanks for the info.! The seafood buffet sounds like me! Do you know if the Hilton on the Strip has any sort of free shuttle service?


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 24, 2006)

sandesurf said:
			
		

> HiltonHead, Thanks for the info.! The seafood buffet sounds like me! Do you know if the Hilton on the Strip has any sort of free shuttle service?


They didn't when we were there 18 months ago.  We paid the $5 a day for an all day bus pass.

If you want to go to the Rio without paying for a taxi, Harrah's runs a free shuttle.

BTW, I just got this offer in my e-mail.  If I'm reading it right, then I am a little upset that I couldn't get a deal like this last year.



> Hilton Grand Vacations Club® VIP- Stay, Dine and Shop package
> 
> Get 3 days and 2 nights in a One Bedroom Suite at Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip, a $100 gift card towards your dinner at The Capital Grille, and a $50 gift card at Macy's department store in the Fashion Show Mall. This package normally valued at over $448.00, is exclusively available for Hilton HHonors® Platinum Credit Cardmembers at a special rate of $200.00 per suite including tax.
> 
> To purchase your VIP Package, call 1-877-651-4482 or go to www.lasvegasstriphgvc.hilton.com, enter TCG in the Promotional/offer code space. Offer is valid when using the Hilton HHonors Platinum Credit Card from American Express.


We stayed an entire week the last time, but I don't remember being offered $150 in gift cards.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Aug 26, 2006)

While the monorail station is right in front of HGVC Flamingo, you have to walk over to the Flamingo hotel, go upstairs one floor and walk all the way back over. It's MUCH more convenient to the Flamingo hotel than it is to HGVC...


----------



## HiltonHead (Aug 27, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:
			
		

> While the monorail station is right in front of HGVC Flamingo, you have to walk over to the Flamingo hotel, go upstairs one floor and walk all the way back over. It's MUCH more convenient to the Flamingo hotel than it is to HGVC...


That's too bad, althought it's still better than the 1/2 mile walk from HGVC Strip.  I looked at an aerial view of station on Google Earth and it looked like there was an exit to the street behind the HGVC, although photo interpretation was never my strong suit.


----------



## HiltonHead (Mar 17, 2007)

bevans said:


> Also, the wireless internet signal was not very strong and if you need to use it I found it like using dial up with the problems associated with it, hard to get on, hard to down load, down right frustrating to use. The rooms are starting to get a little tired looking and hopefully will be remodeled in the near future. All and all I still really like it and would not hesitate to come back.


I definitely agree about the wireless connection.  I like taking my computer to Vegas for last minute trip planning.  When I stayed at the HGVC Strip there was a wired connection that worked great.  The HGVC wireless would have been acceptable if the signal wasn't so poor.

The rooms at the Flamingo were in good condition, but I agree that they didn't appear as 'fresh' as the new HGVC Strip.  I'm still happy with it because of it's location.  Being behind the Flamingo means less traffic noise.  Also, we go during gold season when school is back in session, and on weekdays the Flamingo pool is fine.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 17, 2007)

"Close" is a relative term in Vegas.    By any normal definition, no the monorail is not close to the strip property.  The nearest stations are at the Sahara and at the Hilton (Karen & Paradise).   Each are around 3/4 - 1 mile walk from HGVC strip property.   I can do the walk fine...but then again I'm also a triathelete.  To my wife (and most reasonable people), it's a not close by or reasonable to walk to/from.  

We stayed at the strip property in January with a rental car and used it quite a bit.  We were happy to have the car.  I don't know about using other HGVC Vegas pools but we did walk around the strip's pools and found it/them rather nice.  Of course on a 40 degree day, an outdoor pool was a bit less than inviting! <g>


----------

